# Einem Div mehrere Hintergrundbilder zuweisen?



## jackisback (27. April 2009)

Hallo,

Ich möchte einem Div Element eine Schatten am Rad geben. Muss ich jetzt vier Div's verschachteln für jede Seite einen oder gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Div Mehrere Hintergrundbilder zuzuweisen und diese dann an den Kanten auszurichten?

Gruß an Alle


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

Hi,

da wirst du vorerst mit verschachtelten DIVs arbeiten müssen, denn derzeit ist es noch nicht in allen Browsern technisch möglich, einem Element mehrere Hintergrundbilder zuzuweisen - dies ist in CSS3 vorgesehen (http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-background/#layering), aber noch nicht in allen Browsern implementiert.

mfg Maik


----------



## Parantatatam (27. April 2009)

Nur so am Rande: für wann ist eigentlich die Veröffentlichung von CSS3 angekündigt?


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

Mir ist da kein Datum bekannt.

Vielmehr ist die Frage interessant, wann welcher Browser welche CSS3-Eigenschaft implementiert haben wird, wie  multiple backgrounds im vorliegenden Fall, die auf meinem System (WinXP) bislang nur vom Safari-Browser und "Google Chrome" interpretiert wird.

mfg Maik


----------

